# books w/ homeschooled kids in them?



## heather (May 13, 2002)

My neighbor & I are both looking for chapter books and/or readers with homeschooled kids as the subject

I know we've visited this topic here before, but I can't put my finger on the thread

Does anyone have any suggestions?

THANKS in advance


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Home School Detectives by John Bibee is one series. I know I know of another, but I can't think of it!!


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Here's an article listing books with characters who are homeschooled. Quite a few of the books listed are books set in time periods where home education was the norm but there are some modern ones too.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

just watched the movie "Nim's Island" with my kids-very cute about a homeschooled girl. She's portrayed as very capable, smart, etc-not a nerd like some other Hollywood movies.


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Too-Smart Jones


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My sister just wrote two for our kids, but they aren't published yet. They are very good and the children who have read them, love them.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Cheryl in SD said:


> My sister just wrote two for our kids, but they aren't published yet. They are very good and the children who have read them, love them.


Sounds great - keep us posted on those!


----------

